# cloudy eyes, frayed scales and guppy death



## guppy (Jul 1, 2014)

Attached is a link for the guppy that started it all and another for an example if what they've been looking like for reference. I have been having a problem with my guppy tank and its getting out of hand. Started off with one female guppy i bought at a local fish store that developed a pair of cloudy rings around her eyes. my water perimeters always read 0 amonia, 0 mitrite , 0 nitrate. Tried treating with e.m. enthromycin and fungus cure powder packs and recently have just been treating the food with the meds before feeding. Since the first outbreak, many of the guppy tankmates have gotten sick and as they show signs of any infection/disease i separate them(though always to die) into a plant grow-out tank that has a bunch of cherry shrimp in it. The main tank temp did rise a few days ago and i've been icing with r/o water ice cubes. Its a 110 long connected to a 10-15ish gallon hydroponic grow bed. Is there anything I can do? I'm hoping that it isnt Columnaris. Can anyone help?

1. guppy that started it all:





Thanks for reading, and in advance as well for any help.


----------



## Jandmf01 (Dec 11, 2013)

*Sick guppy*

you need to separate the fish from the others and buy some kind of broad spectrum antibacterial medication. You could try Erythromycin or melafix.

http://blogs.thatpetplace.com/thatf...ibacterial-aquarium-medications/#.VcHWx_kzikp

http://www.fishmartinc.com/hc-fwdisease.htm

two interesting articles


----------



## guppy (Jul 1, 2014)

*Got some e.m. erythomycin*

Thanks for those great links. Went out and purchased some erythomycin -But, because of the large size of the tank and the connected hydroponics system I've decided to continue with treatment, but will only treat the food. I'm thinking half a packet per meal? Seems like its under control though. Only lost all of my large fancy females.


----------



## Jandmf01 (Dec 11, 2013)

*Guppy Death*

Be careful of where you acquire your stock. The big box stores when it comes to guppy females almost always have something wrong with them. I usually have a 50 percent mortality rate when I buy them. You can find local breeders online or find a reliable store. I went Wongs aquarium recently and their females were really hardy and very pregnant.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yarg I used to have a tank that always had the same sort of issues. I never did nail down if it was just simply from bad stock. When I worked in the pet shop I had a manager that swore that the guppies didnt do well in warmer waters.
You mentioned you were icing the tanks. Are you having heat issues too? Bacteria and the like tend to grow a bit faster in warmer tanks.
Its been a few years since my guppy days but I do remember that crap happening to me too.


----------

